# lighting



## nriggs45 (Jun 17, 2015)

how do I see if the lights in my bandpass box work? I believe the toggle is bad. How do I check to see if they even work?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Check make sure they have power going to them, if you think the toggle is bad. By pass it temporarily to see, or swap it out with another switch.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

hook them up to a 9V battery real quick to check and see if the work.


----------

